# How do i save as JPG in photoshop ?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have tried so many times, that i now think it cant be done.
Now thinking that maybe Photoshop doesn't do JPGs,
maybe it relies on the PC to do the JPG.

I am new to this stuff, and i keep thinking that SURELY
photoshop can save images as JPGs,
but if so i cant see how to do it.

I can save images from my scanner using Photoshop as BMPs,
but so far i cant see how to save as JPGs.

Any help with this would be appreciated ... John


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In the "Save As" dialog box change the "Format" option to jpg.
"Save for Web" also has a jpg option.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

If your image is 16 bit the save as jpg option is greyed out. The first thing to do is go to image; mode; and then change to 8 bits channel then go to file; save as; and change the format to jpg. You then get a dialog box asking for the quality. The disadvantage of the 'save for web' option is that you loose all the photos EXIF data.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Hughv, Hi colinsp,

Thank you both for your replies.

HUGH,
I had already tried the jpeg(jpg, jpe) choice in the 'Save As' dialogue box, but i could not get any JPGs saved to show themselves as pictures.
BMPs however, work alright as mentioned.

COLIN,
It is already on the 8-bits per channel mode, and thanks for directing me to that part.
I also spent some time reading on-line about the 'EXIF' data. I did not know that this existed, but now that i do i will probably get one of those little 'Exif reader' programs which can display the Exif data to the user. My main interest in that would be the date and time, as with many of my earlier photos i did not bother to include this in the picture. Whether or not that data will still be available after various copies and moving of picture files around i dont know.

However this problem turned out to have a very simple answer. This particular machine is not really used for an internet conection, it job is mainly for my scanner, although it has an ethernet connection on my little lan.

The 'display pictures' option in the browser settings was not ticked.

This meant that the PC would not display JPEGs.
I blame myself entirely for this, the machine is old and not fast, this was done a while ago to improve internet access speed, and to ignore picture advertising.

"Internet Options, Advanced, Show Pictures" is now ticked, and so far all is well.

Thanks again, John


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

John

No problem I am glad that you got it sorted. One of the best programmes for viewing EXIF data IMHO is Photome it is a free application and it allows the editing as well as viewing of the exif data and it has some limited image editing facilities too.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Colin,

I have downloaded 'Photome', it certainly showed up a lot of info that i did not expect.
It will take me a while to get used to it.

Thanks, John


----------

